# Neofinetia falcata plant photos and any culture tips?



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had this Neofinetia falcata for several years, but it hasn't been performing. How do I get it to bloom? Also how often should I be watering or fertilizing for best growth?

I just changed the moss. The plant is actually stuck inside the ceramic pot now, and lots roots grasp around in there.





And next to my small Neofinetia falcata 'Shutennou' (朱天王). I might change it into a nicer pot soon. 




Is this a sign of spike? Its been like this since last fall.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

The big plant should have already bloomed!!! I have no idea why it doesn't!!! More light??? Others will help!!! But both plants are great!!!


----------



## Jorch (Feb 28, 2009)

I *think* that should be a spike. Most of my neofinetias put out little nubbings like that in the fall and bloom in spring/summer and basal keikeis usually form during summer. But that's only my observations.. Good luck with yours


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a feeling that I have been underwatering. I just read that they should not be allowed to dry out. Mine get water around 5-7days and the moss gets crispy...more water? It might explain why my Shutennou hasn't grown a lot compared to the other one. I think I need to put Shutennou into a pot with less holes then...time to boil one of my other mini ceramic pots to sanitize it


----------



## Jorch (Feb 28, 2009)

I only water mine once every month during winter. I don't let them dry out in the summer, but once past Remembrance Day, I just ignore them until Easter..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's definitely a flower stalk. From the looks of it your plants are very healthy. 

In winter mine stay outside where they are subjected to temperatures between -2 C and 15 C. They are under a porch that gets lots of sun midday and also protects them from rain, snow, and frost. I water once a week or so. Once root growth starts in April I water them a lot more and by mid summer they need water everyday. Of course during this growth period they are fertilized regularly. In summer they are in very bright shade, no sun at all. Temperatures range between 25 C and 35 C.

In this cultural setting they are budded by mid fall, stay dormant through March, commence growth in April starting with new roots, and flower mostly in July. So, the trick is to keep them warm, fed, and watered in the warm months, and cool and dry in winter (keep humidity high at all times though!).


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2009)

I never realized that they start to spike in fall...I should examine mine more closely


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 28, 2009)

i usually keep mines quite well watered year round, but the heat just dries them off faster in the winter. my nubbings come in Nov and flowers in June. i wish i could get some more keikis xp

but yours definitely looks itz ready to put on a show. if anything, more light. wintertime, i use to almost give them full sun until under lights now.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome  I will finally see blooms then. Thanks for your help everyone. I had no idea they can we neglected much more during the winter. and I didn't know spikes start in the fall and then bloom in the summer too. I've gotta give them more attention during the summer.

I will place them touching the cold window during the winter from now on. Western window so it should be plenty of light. I think I might have to water more than once a month though since it gets dry here.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Update!*

Hurray it's in bloom! An the scent us wonderful at night! These are the neatest mini-orchids. And it has grown very fast this spring/summer, sending many roots and new growths


----------



## nenella (Jul 26, 2009)

Stunning! Well done! 
Seeing your spike photo has helped me alot I have 2 of those on my plant so I guess I have 6/7 months wait to see blooms.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking great Fren!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 26, 2009)

:clap::clap: Congrats! I'm envious!


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! not just one spike ,but at least 3?!
Your patience has paid off. I grow many of these beauties too. Like others said, they are kept on the dry side during the winter and subjected to fairly cool temperatures.
Cheers!
Pete


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice! good job


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Great job, Fren. Looks like you learned how to bloom these plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic Fren!!! Good work!!!:clap:


----------



## Jorch (Jul 28, 2009)

Great growing!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done, they hate me!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

*year 2010 blooming*

I think that my plant has finally picked up.  It makes the room sweetly fragrant at night. I didn't expect 3 spikes when I looked at the plant this fall and spring to find those stubs.

There are lots of roots, I think my plant needs a repotting, because I cannot keep it in that tiny container anymore, I keep bending the soft new roots back into the pot. I am going to have trouble fitting anymore. I now believe that roots are most important on Neofinetia for blooming, just like other orchids. Now it has very strong roots.

Maybe I will find a new suitable pot in Vancouver, I am headed down there in a few days! So I post the photos now and I hope the blooms will still be there when I come back.


----------



## Hera (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful! THanks for the update.


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!!

Mine look like crap (too much sun) but are also in high bud at this point. My Shuttenou has about a dozen spikes! Will post photos when it blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely photo, also.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking very nice this year Fren!


----------

